# Hitachi 2 1/4 hp router $89



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Shop Hitachi 2-1/4 Peak HP Variable Speed Fixed Base Router at Lowes.com use the 10% off coupon from the USPS moving packet and get it cheaper or possibly the Harbor Freight 20% off coupon if located near a Lowes


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Link for an e-mailed coupon from Lowes.com for 10% off, This is a pretty good router for the money BTW. Lowes.com : Coupon Registration


----------

